# My Hopes,Dreams,Rants,And Chants.



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I have already made a journal but I decided to start over.

Today my toe has been hurting very bad because I had "surgery" on it. Yeah been in pain...*sigh* 

Nothing else to really say, but as the title says "My Hopes,Dreams,Rants,And Chants" will be posted here.  
I'll just start an introduction:

Hi everyone, I'm madmonahan (not telling you my real name I currently have 13 Bettas, I'm going to give my females away. (4 females) I have six tanks at the moment and I'm not allowed more. Lol my male Bettas are:
Sherbert, Heart-Catcher, Blue-Moon, Romeo, Papparica, Marbles, Loue, Mr.Grumpy, and...well no official name.
My female Bettas:
Twilight, Rose, Scarlet, and Sky. 

I also have 4 cats: Midnight, Pumpkin, Patches, Beauty.
2 budgies: poopers (reason for this name >_>) sunshine.

That pretty much all for now!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

you should start a blogblog . Lol


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Lol I don't even know how to. ^_^


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

blog spot.com is where I started...  looking forward to seeing some more from you. oh I have a thread with a link to my blog....lol


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I will just keep it here. ^_^ but if I ever want to I will definitely go there! I have seen the thread.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Today so far has been good. ^_^ I got my colorful silk plants ordered from PETCO! I also got to go to petsmart and get a 1 gallon tank to put my rescue in because I hated cleaning that bowl. :roll:

Eating has been a problem for me lately. I don't feel hungry anymore even when I don't eat all day.  anxiety causes my stomach to hurt, it happens more when I go out to eat. I feel better to be home, but I can't stay home all day every day.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Cleaned some fish tanks today! 1 one gallon, two 10 gallons, and a 5 gallon. Tomorrow I'm going to clean the last two, if I have time. Because I'm planning on going to petsmart, and then to see some friends. I'm exhausted from cleaning the fish tanks! A lot of work with how much I have! :lol: 

Romeo seems to be tail biting. *sigh* such a pretty boy, why does he have to destroy his beautiful fins??!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Poopers :rofl:

I named my Pleco Sir Poops Alot for the same reason.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha! He earned that name on his own! :lol: :lol: he's a silly little budgie that likes to eat. ;-)


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I want another betta SO BAD!!! XD it's killing me! But I don't have the time, or space. *sigh* but the bug has bitten me, and it is strong!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

So I haven't posted here in awhile and I won't post much because I dont have an exiting life. but this weekend has been okay.

This Friday we came to the beach and we are leaving tomorrow. I really did not want to come to the beach, I'm not a fan of the beach. I haven't enjoyed it very much, it's just to cold and windy. So I when we walk on the beach I get cold pretty fast.

I have found some baby shark teeth but as I said, it's to cold to stay out and look for any shells or shark teeth.

We went to an aquarium this morning, I wasn't to impressed. The tank at the entrance was a big round tall aquarium. It had fish poop floating everywhere and clamped fish swimming upward. Some fish had some slimy coating over their eyes. I don't know as much about saltwater fish but I do know when they look sick.

Tomorrow we are going to Pet*Co, we don't have a Pet*Co where I live so I never get to go. I think it will be the best part of this weekend. I'm pretty exited to go! ^_^


----------

